# How do you freeze asparagus?



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

It is asparagus season here in Vermont and I want to make it last much longer. I want to buy tons of it and freeze it. How do I go about doing that? Do I have to steam them for awhile or just freeze them raw?


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontgirl* 
It is asparagus season here in Vermont and I want to make it last much longer. I want to buy tons of it and freeze it. How do I go about doing that? Do I have to steam them for awhile or just freeze them raw?

i think you need to steam them a little and then rinse in cold water, then freeze. but i'm not positive.

we hhave fresh asparagus right now from our csa share, so yummy!!


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Blanch for 2-4 minutes, depending on thickness of spears - drop in big pot of boiling water and cover. Put in ice water immediately after. Chill thoroughly, drain and pat dry. Lay on cookie sheet and put in freezer. Pack in storage container after frozen. (Keeps them from clumping up.)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I freeze them raw. Snap the tough end off, lay them in a single layer on a pan, freeze solid, transfer to a ziploc.

Freezing does effect the texture. They lose their crunch. So I always plan to use frozen asparagus in dishes that don't need the texture.


----------

